# Orca rider from Taiwan



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi! A beginner here.

Curently riding a 07/08 Orbea Orca.
Full Campagnolo Record setup
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Ti
ITM 101 Handle bar and Seat Post
2007 San Marco Carbon Seat since 08 will not work with 101 Seat Post
Orbea Orca Stem
Polar CS600 Computer

Was riding a 08 Trek Madone 5.2 triple but upgraded to this 2 months ago.

Jim


----------

